# Steinhatchee trip



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

not sure if I spelled that right! Headed over next Sunday to scallop looking for advice on fishing if scalloping flops. Are there any flats or somewhat flats over there to possibly anchor up and catch some fish? Will be in my buddies 17 scout no TM no poling platform so prob a good idea of where we can anchor and deadstick! Thanks for any input you guys can give!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Took a trip up there last summer and hired a guide to do both. It all looks fishy but without a TM or poling capabilities and knowing where to go I think you are going to have a hard time just anchoring up and fishing. I think if the wind/tide is right, drifting a shoreline and working artificials would increase your odds until you found fish. Drifting a flat for trout and cobia is a possibility too. I definitely want to make a trip back there with my boat for a week. Beautiful area.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

There are nice flats to the north and south of the river mouth. Just be careful and swing wide leaving the channel. There's a lot of limestone. It's best to launch and fish pre-dawn before the water heats up. You also beat the rest of scallop crowd and you can switch to scalloping when the bite falls off.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Appreciate the help guys we will give it the old college try and let you know how it pans out.


----------

